# 1 IN 4 YEAR RULE with RCI points



## janej (Mar 1, 2009)

I read somewhere that points exchange are exempt from the 1 in 4 rule.  I just made a reservation for 2 nights at the Manhattan Club with RCI points.  I noticed that my confirmation included the line "1 IN 4 YEAR RULE ENFORCED".  I called RCI, and was told there is 1 in 4 rule for points for MC.  I asked about the exemption for point exchanges but the VC I spoke to had no idea about it.

We've never exchanged to MC.  But I don't think I want to use it for 2 nights if the 1 in 4 rule applies here.  If you know how the rule applies to RCI points, Please help.  I need to cancel before tomorrow.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you call the RCI Points phone number?  I would say that the weeks' folks have no idea about RCI Points.  As a matter of fact, I talked to Phillipe at RCI Points, new to points and promoted to that position after six years in weeks, and he seemed clueless about everything having to do with points.  

There is no difference between resort information in weeks and points; the standard information is printed in both places.  

Bottomline: RCI Points are always exempt from the 1-in-4 rule.  I know of no exceptions.  But maybe MC is the only one.  I doubt it.


----------



## janej (Mar 1, 2009)

I did call the RCI points number.  The guy I spoke to did not seem to be very familiar with the system at all.  It took him a long time to find my reservation.  Is the exemption written anywhere?  I think I only read it here on this board.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Wow, if RCI Points are exempt from the 1-in-4 rule...*

...that's a great benefit.  Is this only at Points resorts?  Or does it also apply to Weeks Resorts secured with RCI Points?  I recently got an exchange at the Galleon in Key West, which has 1-in-4 with my RCI Points.  I saw another week there recently, but didn't exchange for it because of the 1-in-4 rule.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2009)

The exemption does not apply to weeks, just points, through standard reservations.  If you switch to weeks, while logged into points, you have to abide by that rule.


----------



## Pit (Mar 1, 2009)

According to Madge (RCI rep who use to post on TUG), the 1-in-4 rule does not apply to RCI Points inventory. It does apply to RCI Weeks inventory (even when obtained via RCI Points), where specified in the exchange notes.

Of course, RCI seems to make things up as they go, so this may have changed. But, according to Madge, the contract language between RCI and Points-affiliated resorts does not provide for a 1-in-4 rule.

Now, I've heard that some resorts have undertaken their own enforcement of the 1-in-4, rather than rely on RCI. No doubt, this leads to confusion at resorts that participate in both Weeks and Points. I doubt most front-desk employees understand the difference. If they try to enforce the 1-in-4 when it does not apply (i.e. Points inventory), you're at the mercy of RCI to straighten things out.


----------



## pranas (Mar 1, 2009)

The Galleon in Key West said they would enforce it the 1-4 rule. The RCI guide that I spoke to said (after checking wth a supervisor)  that if the resort did, they would not help me so I cancelled my hold. I know others have said otherwise but I was not going to take a chance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2009)

pranas said:


> The Galleon in Key West said they would enforce it the 1-4 rule. The RCI guide that I spoke to said (after checking wth a supervisor)  that if the resort did, they would not help me so I cancelled my hold. I know others have said otherwise but I was not going to take a chance.



Now this is a sad thing for RCI to say because if they have a policy that all points' exchanges are exempt from the rule, they must uphold it with the resorts, and consequently must force the resorts to comply.  

If you previously had a week exchange, then I could see why they would not allow you to go around things and use points next time.  

As a matter of fact, Gary was taken aback when Vistana wouldn't let him check in with an II confirmation, because he had a previous exchange with RCI within their 1-in-4 rules. II doesn't have those rules, but RCI does.


----------



## Pit (Mar 1, 2009)

The Galleon is not listed as an RCI Points resort, thus the 1-in-4 rule always applies (i.e. there is no Points inventory).


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 1, 2009)

Pit said:


> According to Madge (RCI rep who use to post on TUG), the 1-in-4 rule does not apply to RCI Points inventory. It does apply to RCI Weeks inventory (even when obtained via RCI Points), where specified in the exchange notes.
> 
> But, according to Madge, the contract language between RCI and Points-affiliated resorts does not provide for a 1-in-4 rule.


This could change but the key point is :

Make your reservation with points from the points inventory : NO 1 in 4 RULE

Make your reservation from the weeks inventory ( even with RCI points) 1 in 4 rule will apply.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thanks, all, for the clarification!*

The Galleon Resort is a Weeks resort.  So, now I definitely know that I can't exchange back in for 4 years.


----------



## janej (Mar 2, 2009)

I called RCI points again hoping to find someone more knowledgeable on regular working day.  The VC I spoke to went to ask a supervisor and found that the 1-in-4 rule applies to both weeks and points exchange.

Has anyone tried to return to an 1-in-4 resort with RCI point reservation?  I am to cancel today if the rule applies.


----------



## Latravel (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll let you know after I return from Manhattan Club in April!

Bill and RickandCindy are correct.  If you reserved via points standard reservation, the 1 in 4 rule doesn't apply.  

We went to Manhattan Club for 5 nts last month and we'll return April 13 for 5 nts.  These rooms were reserved via standard reservation in points.  I'm not cancelling my reservation.  If anything changes (if RCI calls) i'll let you know.


----------



## janej (Mar 2, 2009)

Heidi,

I'd love to hear from you after April.  My reservation is for Dec 09.  I called MC today.  But the person was not interested in the 1 in 4 year rule at all.  He just said I'd have to ask RCI.  Then he try to get me to book their special vacation offer.  

Best luck to you.  

Jane


----------



## brother coony (Mar 2, 2009)

From my understanding the Resort is the one that inforce the 4 in one rule, and when MC is full they will inforce it, and Dec. they are almost always full Jan and Feb. they dont inforce, those are there slow times, the MC is getting presure from its owners that they cant get reservations yet RCI exchange can get reservations, and are demanding that the club inforce the 1+4 rule


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2009)

brother coony said:


> From my understanding the Resort is the one that inforce the 4 in one rule, and when MC is full they will inforce it, and Dec. they are almost always full Jan and Feb. they dont inforce, those are there slow times, the MC is getting presure from its owners that they cant get reservations yet RCI exchange can get reservations, and are demanding that the club inforce the 1+4 rule



With weeks, I am sure they do enforce the rule; however, the 1-in-4 is not supposed to apply to points, no matter what the resort says.  I would hope RCI would back up the exchanger on this.  

1-in-4 rules or not, Manhattan Club would still be full, because someone else is going to take that reservation.  Whether the 1-in-4 is enforced doesn't have anything to do with how many people are filling up the place.  

I do feel badly that owners are having a difficult time getting reservations in their own resort.   There is something wrong, if owners cannot use their own weeks.


----------



## janej (Mar 2, 2009)

brother coony said:


> From my understanding the Resort is the one that inforce the 4 in one rule, and when MC is full they will inforce it, and Dec. they are almost always full Jan and Feb. they dont inforce, those are there slow times, the MC is getting presure from its owners that they cant get reservations yet RCI exchange can get reservations, and are demanding that the club inforce the 1+4 rule



Thanks for the information.  I am not worried about this Dec reservation since I have never stayed at MC.  I was only trying to figure out if I should keep this reservation.  It is for only two days.  I did not think it is worth taking if 1-in-4 applies.  But I decided to keep it any way.  Things change so fast, I don't know when the next time would be any way.

It is interesting that no one I spoke to at RCI seem to know about the points exemption to the rule.

I do remember now that when I booked another 1 in 4 resorts using RCI weeks, I had to call to confirm that reservation.(The confirm button was disabled)  The lady I spoke to went though my vacation history to verify that I did not exchange into the resort in recent years.


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just returned today from a two night stay at the Manhattan Club.  The RCI counselor told me before I booked that the 1 in 4 rule was reinforced.  I might try again sometime...it is only a train ride away and if they turned me down, I could always come home.  There really does need to be clarity however for those traveling a good distance.  We loved the location....and had a junior suite which was great for my daughter in law, son and me.


----------



## cclendinen (Mar 24, 2009)

*It seems this no longer applies.*



Pit said:


> According to Madge (RCI rep who use to post on TUG), the 1-in-4 rule does not apply to RCI Points inventory. It does apply to RCI Weeks inventory (even when obtained via RCI Points), where specified in the exchange notes.
> 
> Of course, RCI seems to make things up as they go, so this may have changed. But, according to Madge, the contract language between RCI and Points-affiliated resorts does not provide for a 1-in-4 rule.
> 
> Now, I've heard that some resorts have undertaken their own enforcement of the 1-in-4, rather than rely on RCI. No doubt, this leads to confusion at resorts that participate in both Weeks and Points. I doubt most front-desk employees understand the difference. If they try to enforce the 1-in-4 when it does not apply (i.e. Points inventory), you're at the mercy of RCI to straighten things out.



I also remember the post where Madge said that the 1-in-4 rule did not apply to standard points exchanges.  However, it appears that may no longer be true.  

I was looking at exchanging into the Tradewinds Cruise Club which has a 1-in-4.  I had traded into it on a weeks exchange a little over two years ago and knew I could not do another week exchange for a few years.  I hoped I could rent it or use the standard points’ exchange.   The description on the group of Tradewinds resorts indicated that the 1-in-4 also applied to the rentals.  

I called RCI and talked to a VC that had to ask the question to her supervisor.  Neither knew the answer to they contacted the group within RCI that enforces the 1-in-4 rule.   The RCI group that enforces the rule told them that for Tradewinds Cruise Club the 1-in-4 rule also applied to standard points exchanges.

I know in some cases that the 1-in-4 rule only applies to a week-for-week exchange and a points-for-weeks exchange.  But it now appears that the resort has the option to apply the 1-in-4 rule to everything.  This makes it difficult to know because the same resort description is used on both the weeks and points resort directory on the RCI website.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm curious what would likely have happened if you booked it on-line without asking?   Would the system accept the booking?  Does RCI or the resort have the ability to turn you away at the last minute enforcing the rule?

Just curious.


----------



## janej (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Linda.  I am glad you had no problem checking in.  

I remember when I booked 4-in-1 resorts using points on weeks side, I had to call to confirm the exchange.  I could only put it on hold.  When I called, the VC goes over my exchange history and also asked me if I exchanged there before.


----------



## Latravel (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, we leave in a couple of weeks for another 5 night stay using points.  We were just there in February.  So far, I haven't heard anything from RCI or MC that we can't use our vacation stay.   I'm counting on the rule that the 1 in 4 rule doesn't apply to points vacations.  I'll let you know if we get turned away at the hotel, though I would seriously doubt that would happen.


----------



## Latravel (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry! Double post


----------



## Latravel (Apr 13, 2009)

I wrote earlier that I would let you all know if I was able to check into the Manhattan Club, which enforces the 1 in 4 rule, even though I stayed 5 nights a couple of months (Feb) ago.

Well, everything worked out fine.  We are now happily checked into the hotel.
So, it appears what people have been saying all along is true.  If you check in on the points side for a points standard reservation, the 1 in 4 rule DOES NOT APPLY.  It applies for weeks inventory.


----------



## orenb (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Liliana (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to know, thanks all for the great info on RCI points.


----------

